# Yay or Nay. Fit people do not mix with fat people.



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 22, 2017)

Ive noticed that it seems like many obese people, no matter if they are nice people, really don't get it when it comes to exercise and diet. 

Many of them have extremely bad habits that caused them to be the way they are.

Fit people on the other hand for the most part have healthy habits and live a lifestyle that involves being healthy. Working out, eating right, not drinking much alcohol.

Lets take exhibit one and call him Ron. He is a fit guy who enjoys going to the gym 6 days a week. In the morning he does his cardio and at night around 8 pm he enjoys going to lift.

Lets take exhibit two and call him Greg. He is a fat guy who enjoys overeating when stressed, and sitting at home after work and watching Star Wars till he passes out. He is socially awkward and drinks a case of beer a night to deal with it. He has never had a gf or social life. He likes Ron, but only wants Ron to come over to drink beer with him. Which Ron has no interest in.

Would Ron benefit from spending time and being close friends with Greg?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 22, 2017)

You have some sort of fixation on thinking "fit" people are more than just fit...  And unfit people are apparently worthless.  

Looks are skin deep man.  Looking "fit" means nothing.  I know guys that are socially awkward and watch tv for several hours a day and drink that look fit..

I really only have one friend that likes to work out and he lives 2 hours from me.  Social experiences and interaction have nothing to do with the gym unless you are pretty conceited. 

Also star wars is awesome.. you suck for bringing it up in a negative way.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 22, 2017)

Fuckin star wars is awesome and most of my friends are regular beer drinker guys. You've got a fucked up train of thought my man. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## The_northman1522 (Feb 22, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Fuckin star wars is awesome and most of my friends are regular beer drinker guys. You've got a fucked up train of thought my man.
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com


Yes he does.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

